# NY jobs



## Guy Meilleur (Nov 11, 2004)

I'll fwd an email I just got:

"Hello,



I’m a recruiter for the Almstead Tree Company, www.almstead.com. We’ve been in business for over 40 years and are based in New Rochelle, NY. We are looking to hire an arborist and a branch manager in our New York and North Haledon, NJ (Northern, NJ) offices, and wanted to see if that may interest you or someone you know. 



Arborists will be on salary for the first year, and then will be on commission. Branch managers will be arborists who will still sell, but will manage the branch and share in the profits of that branch.



Please give me a call at your earliest convenience or reply to this e-mail with instructions on the best way to begin.



Thanks,



Rob





Rob Reiner

Recruiting / Human Resources Manager



Almstead Tree & Shrub Care Company

58 Beechwood Avenue

New Rochelle, NY 10801

Phone (914) 576-0193, ext. 209 

(800) 427-1900

Fax (914) 576-1117

Web www.almstead.com



"changing the nature of tree & shrub care"


----------

